# I want to let go...



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

Lately I have felt like I am just taking this "life" thing too seriously, and that the answers to a lot of my problems may lie in my finding a way to just let go and go with the flow.

But I've always been a very analytical person and someone who spent more time thinking than socializing or talking with others. It's hard to be carefree or whatever when my mind seems to hinder my every effort to be that way.

I think if I can find a way to stop dwelling in my mind that I will begin to really experience life, which I want to do so badly. I am willing to try things that have worked for other people, so any suggestions would be helpful.

Peace.


----------



## KEEPCALM (Jan 15, 2008)

thats your cure...


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yep I can really relate. I don't think being analytical is a problem in itself - its important to have insight. You just have to find a way to balance analysing with getting out there and living at the same time.


----------



## KEEPCALM (Jan 15, 2008)

being analytical isnt the problem. The problem is DP, which causes you to analyze becuase thats your way of holding on to something, or trying to find a solution to your problem. There is a solution to your problem though, and its not analyzing...its in my thread on the main discussion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Everyone is analyzing constantly, our brain has evolved to always try to figure shit out, ever watched that cube that changes? thats our brain tryna figure out which way it really goes.
The thing with DPDR is that we are in our minds so much the outside world gets "blocked out". The only way to reenter the world is by focusing on that instead of ur thoughts about it


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

)Hugs(


----------

